# Was ist ein Raspberry Pi?



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Wie schon oben würde ich gerne mehr zu diesen "Dingern" wissen
besonders was man damit alles machen kann und so


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. Februar 2016)

Ein Raspberry PI ist ein "Einplatinencomputer"

Was du damit machen "kannst" ist nahezu unbegrenzt. Die Grenze eines PIs liegt dabei lediglich in dessen Leistungsfähigkeit.

1. Warum kann man den PI für so vieles einsetzen?

zum einen Liegt dies an den vorhandenen GPIO-Schnittstellen, du kannst also durch entsprechende Programmierung mit anderen Geräten kommunizieren.
Ein PI kann hierüber z.B. zur Anlagensteuerung, Heizungssteuerung o.ä. Heimautomatisation, LED-Controller, Controler zur Bewegungssteuerung eines Modellautos/Roboters u.ä. Aufgaben verwendet werden.

Da es sich um einen Computer auf ARM-Basis handelt können z.B. neben Windows und Linux auch Betriebssysteme auf Android Basis verwendet werden.
Vom kleinen Webserver über einen Mediaserver, einen kleinen HTPC, ein NAS, Druckerserver, bis zum einfachen Officerechner lässt sich also vieles auf einem PI betreiben.


2. Warum man sich einen PI holt?

Ein PI ist ein "Bastlerspielzeug", man kauft sich also einen PI wenn man das Interesse hat mehr über die Funktionsweise, die Möglichkeiten und die Programmierung solcher Systeme zu lernen. Für die entsprechenden Anwendungsgebiete lässt sich i.d.R. natürlich auch eine fertige und damit "simplere" Lösung erwerben. Dies befriedigt dann aber eben nicht den Bastlertrieb im Mann.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Ist so etwas "schwer" ?
Würde mich gerne mal damit beschäftigen weiß aber nicht so recht was ich mit so einem Ding dann anfangen soll


----------



## mempi (10. Februar 2016)

Schwer ist es nicht. Für das grundlegende gibt es super Anleitungen im Netz. Ist auch mega schnell aufgesetzt,... und dann heißt es halt rumprobieren, lernen, tüfteln,...

Falsch machen kann man eigentlich nicht viel, da er ja absolut günstig ist. Und für viele Sachen bietet sich so ein Mini-PC schon an...


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Hmm. 
So ein Ding ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber ich hab eigentlich nicht so wirklich ne Idee wofür ich das Ding nutzen sollte  
Hab nur 2 Led Leisten im Zimmer und meine Anlage ist auch per Bluetooth. 
Und nen Server brauch ich eig nicht da ich nix habe was da drauf müsste. Fotos oder so


----------



## rabe08 (10. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht einen kleinen Printserver? Oder ein Download-Tool mit Client/Server Design? D.h. Du suchst Dir auf Smartphone/PC sonstwo, was Du runterladen möchtest und schiebst den Download auf ein kleines, stromsparendes, lautloses System?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2016)

Kannst dich hier mal inspirieren lassen: 25 unglaubliche Raspberry-Pi-Projekte | t3n Da sind sehr coole Dinger dabei  Sofern du dich für den kleinen Computer entscheidest, greif aber am besten zum Pi 2 - da hast du doch spürbar mehr Leistung


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze meinen Raspberry Pi II wie vermutlich die meisten als Mediaplayer mithilfe von OSMC (aka Raspbmc). Dank Addons kann ich darüber Netflix, Amazon Instant Video schauen und Webradio hören. Ansonsten würde ich ihn vermutlich noch zur Heimsteuerung nutzen, aber da habe ich bereits Qivicon im Haus.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

hmm ich hab Amazon Prime Instant Video. Sowas würde ich darüber streamen wollen und vllt noch meine 2 LEDs ansteuern. Habt ihr ne Idee welchen ich kaufen könnte?


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Kauf dir den 2er. Preislich kein großer Unterschied, dafür aber in der Perfomance. Während der Rasp I mit 700 Mhz und 512 MB RAM arbeitet hat der Nachfolger 4x 900 Mhz und 1GB RAM. Hatte den Vorgänger und kann sagen, dass es schon nen deutlichen Unterschied macht. 

Edit: Was wie LED Leisten sind das denn? Philips Hue kann man nämlich auch zB einbinden um Ambilight nachzurüsten. Hab ich zumindest mal gelesen. Normale LED Streifen sollten denk ich auch gehen.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo nen Tutorial wie man damit anfängt?
Son Spiegel mit Wetter unso ist auch cool  
Soll ich ein Starterset holen? Wo alles drin ist? für ca 60€


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab meine Teile selber ausgesucht. Hier mal meine Konfig:

Raspberry
Gehäuse
Netzteil
SD-Karte

Als OS kann ich dir wie schon erwähnt OSMC empfehlen. Wird regelmäßig durch Updates versorgt. Schneller als zB bei OpenElec. Ein Vorteil für dich könnte auch der Installer sein. Musst im Prinzip nur die Speicherkarte an PC hängen und den Installer drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Okay das hört sich doch ganz gut an Danke! 

Hab mir jetzt für Knapp 100€ 
ein selbst zusammengestelltes Set aus folgenden Dingen bestellt:

-Neuste Raspberry
-Gehäuse
-Netzteil
-32GB SD Karte
-Kühlkörper Kupfer
-Netzteil
-Lan Kabel
-Hdmi hab ich noch rumliegen

Damit plane ich zunächst Auf meinen Fernseher AmazonPrime zu streamen. 
Später möchte ich auf weiteres  erweitern. Musikplayer oder so


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Kann man so machen. Was haste mit den 32GB vor? 

Mediaplayer ist soweit schon integriert. MP3, avi, mkv usw. kann Kodi von Haus aus. Musst es nur damit füttern per Netzwerkfreigabe oder eben per externer Festplatte.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (10. Februar 2016)

Dachte man brauch soviel  Kenn mich 0 mit den Dingern aus deswegen  Möchte zunächst Amazon Prime streamen vllt auch Youtube und Twitch (geht das) Dann mal sehen was ich sonst noch damit anstellen möchte  
Ich hab hintern Fernseher USB Leds wäre ja cool wenn ich die ansteuern könnte so nach dem Motto

Weiß = Sleepmodus
Rot = Streaming
Blau = Idle 
das wäre ja ganz lustig


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Youtube und Twitch Addons sind vorhanden. Bei so Sachen wie LED an Raspi bin ich raus.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Morgen kommt der an mal sehen. ob ich es hinkriege  Hab mir schon nen Tutorial rausgesucht. 
Was wäre denn noch möglich ohne viel Aufwand? 
Der RbP steht hinterm Fernseher und hat LAN anschluss von meinem eigenen WLAN Netzwerk.


----------



## Basaltkopp (10. Februar 2016)

Was wünschst du dir denn was er können soll?   Die Software die ich dir genannt hab ist halt ne reine Mediaplayergeschichte.


----------



## _maxe (10. Februar 2016)

Ne kleine externe Festplatte dranhängen und ihn als Netzlaufwerk nutzen 
Oder wie schon vorgeschlagen, ein kleiner Print-Server. Sowas ist echt nützlich und mit
dem Pi super zu realisieren.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Naja würde ihn gerne als Musikserver nutzen das ich von überall drauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## RogerJenkins (10. Februar 2016)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Ein Raspberry PI ist ein "Einplatinencomputer"
> 
> Was du damit machen "kannst" ist nahezu unbegrenzt. Die Grenze eines PIs liegt dabei lediglich in dessen Leistungsfähigkeit.
> 
> ...



Könnte man praktisch das ding dann als Lichtschalter benutzen?


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Ist es möglich eine Festplatte (extern) dran zu hängen wo meine Musik drauf gespeichert ist. Dann mit dem Handy drauf zugreifen? Oder das das Ding es automatisch abspielt wäre auch cool


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ist es möglich eine Festplatte (extern) dran zu hängen wo meine Musik drauf gespeichert ist. Dann mit dem Handy drauf zugreifen? Oder das das Ding es automatisch abspielt wäre auch cool



Du brauchst dafür eine externe HDD, die selbst ein Netzteil hat, ansonsten schafft der pi das von der Stromversorgung her nicht.
Aber ja, dann würde das alles gehen.

Ich nutze meinen Pi 2 mittlerweile als "kleinen Server" der meine wichtigsten Daten dauerhaft bereitstelllt, das sind nur ca. 200GB, die Video Projekte usw lagernd auf dem richtigen server.

Den Pi2 nutze ich zudem seit gestern auch für meinen TS3 server, funzt super mit dieser Anleitung:
Raspberry Pi: Teamspeak Server installieren mit ExaGear | Einplatinencomputer

Kostet allerdings 25€ für das Programm(x86 Emulator)

Ein Pi1 werkelt bei mir noch als Mediapc


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Morgen kommen die Restlichen Teile für meinen PI 
Eine Frage. Kann ich auch mehrere Dinge nutzen? 
Beispielsweise TS Server und dazu noch Mediacenter mit KODI?


----------



## Körschgen (11. Februar 2016)

Kommt auf das genutzte OS an.
Du kannst Dual-Boot einrichten ,also zwei OS und beim Start aussuchen was booten soll (Kodi :Openelec / OSMC  und Raspbian) oder einfach Kodi (das bereits empfohlene Mediacenter) als Anwendung auf einem Linux ARM OS (Raspbian)nutzen.


Nutze den Pi2 ebenfalls als Mediacenter mit Mediaserver.

Streame alles mögliche darüber (Youtube, Mediatheken, Netflix und co), habe ein externes USB DVD LW um ihn als DVD Player zu nutzen, und per externer festplatte habe ich Musik, Fotos, Filme im gesamten Netzwerk zur Verfügung.

Dank Kodis eigener Streaming Möglichkeiten, in Kombi mit SMB und Windows Boardmittelen, kann ich auch jederzeit von allen Geräten aus, alles überall abspielen und auf alles zugreifen.  schöner Satz

Fluppt 1A.


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Naja also zur Zeit sind 3 Verwendungen geplant.
Mediacenter mit KODI (Prime instant video, Twitch, Youtube)
TS³ Server
Musikplayer der idealerweise Bluetooth fähig ist (Möglich)

Später 
LED Steuerung nach Musik. 
Aufleuchten im Takt mit NeoPixel LEDs


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2016)

Hmmm Musikplayer ist ja in Kodi bereits integriert.

TS3 server in kodi, gute frage, noch nicht ausprobiert, müsstest du mal ausprobieren, dürfte aber über die kommandozeile auch funktionieren.

Man muss sich erst mal ordentlich in Linux einarbeiten, du wirst bei Kodi gar keinen Frust haben, sobald aber Anwendungen dazu kommen sollen die noch neben bei laufen, wirst du viel lesen müssen 

War bei mir genau so, habe gestern ca. 1 1/2 Stunden damit verbracht, den TS3 server unter Raspbian laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Geht das alles dann auch gleichzeitig? 
Also Mediencenter ist an. 
Sprich ich kann auf meine Musik zugreifen und der TS ³ Server ist auch an? oder kann der immer nur eine Anwendung ausführen?


----------



## runamoK (11. Februar 2016)

Geht sicher auch parallel. Bisher ging dem Modell mit nur einem CPU-Kern aber schnell die Puste aus.  Da der neue bisschen mehr Rechenleistung hat sollte auch mehr gleichzeitig möglich sein.


----------



## Körschgen (11. Februar 2016)

TS3 und Kodi müsstest du dann über Raspbian machen, da ist Kodi aber nich so stabil wie als angepasste Standalone Version (Openelec).
Ist quasi ein Linux mit desktop, auf dem du dann Kodi als Anwendung starten kannst, und genau so den TS3.

Frustfrei als Mediacenter/Musik player wäre Openelec oder OSMC.

Aber da bist du dann auch sehr in den Bastel Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt.

Wie sieht denn dein Setup überhaupt aus?
Bluetooth sagtest du? Kodi ist Bluetooth fähig, auch da sollte ein USB BT Dongle funktionieren, gibt Listen mit getesteten USB Geräten.
Ich nutze HDMI zum TV (übrigens HDMI CEC fähig, du kannst also mit der TV Fernbedienung Kodi steuern) und greif mir da den Ton ab zur Stereoanlage.

Für Musik nutze ich allerdings einen USB DAC (in meinem CD Player integriert) und höre dann darüber.
Das hat zwei Vorteile:

Sehr guter Wandler (Marantz statt dem Ding im TV) - also besserer Klang.

Der TV muss nicht an sein - ich kann über Tablet/Smartphone steuern und die Bibliotheken durchwühlen.

Anzumerken dabei:
Mit der Android App Yatse kannst du Kodi steuern und sogar vom Kodi aus streamen, also zum Beisp. Musik auf dem Tablet wiedergeben.

Nutze ich um überall die gleiche Musik zu haben.
Kann dann einfach das Tablet an die Soundlösung stecken die ich gerade habe (kleine Küchen Stereoanlage, Badradio, mobile Box im Wlan Radius)


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab nen Raspberry Pi Model b+ Das mit 4 Kernen. Das neuste also.
Mit Gehäuse Kühlern SD Karte usw.
Dann ein Edifier R1700BT 2.0 Soundsystem (Dieses wird über den Raspberry PI angesteuert btw Gibts Bluetooth für den pi?)
Als Fernseher hab ich einen sehr alten 82cm Samsung TV der noch kein SmartTV hat. Auf diesen soll dann Twitch, Youtube usw gestreamt werden. 
Das habe ich zwar auch gelöst durch ein 5meter HDMI Kabel was vom PC zum TV geht aber ich will basteln 

Edit: Hab jetzt noch nen Bluetooth adapter bestellt damit will ich meine Anlage ansteuern. Also fehlt jetzt nur die externe Festplatte damit ich Musik drauf speichern kann


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2016)

Raspberry Pi Model b+ ist aber nicht der neuste, der Pi 2 Modell B ist der neuste.

Modell B+ hat nur einen kern.


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Dann hab ich model b  hab 4x 900mhz


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2016)

Ok dann passts, viel Spaß beim Basteln  ich gehe heute auch wieder dran :.-D


----------



## Grozz (11. Februar 2016)

Ja hab jetzt knapp 110€ für alles ausgegeben und hab jetzt nen Triplemonitor angebot gefunden für 260€...  Jetzt bin ich unschlüssig 
Ich meine son Multimonitor setup wäre schon geil dann mit VNC auf einem Bildschirm den Pi drauf und dann gehts los


----------

